# Accucraft T1 delivery date, & M1 MIA. N&W Y6 and A in live steam?



## BradN (May 5, 2008)

Hello, 
Would anyone care to comment on the Accucraft T1 delivery date. Also, I was really looking forward to the Accucraft PRR M1a, I see that it is no longer listed on the Accucraft website. Has the project been scrapped? Any details? 
On a different note, I think I'd probably make the effort to buy a N&W Y6-class in 1:32 live steam, and / or a class "A" if available. Anyone else?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to know about Accucraft why not ask Accucraft? 
Bing - [email protected] 
Cliff - [email protected] 
Phone (510) 324-3399


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Because Dan, it's more fun to ask here!!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

OR ..... 
Do we really 'think' that Accucraft actually knows when it will be ready???? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

It will be here after it is finished.


----------



## BradN (May 5, 2008)

Let me preface this by clearly stating that I've contacted Accucraft multiple times over the past 2 yrs or so since I placed my T1 order. 
In fact I've spent time talking with Jerry Hyde, and even sent him a fantastic issue of the PRRHS Keystone magazine which deals almost exclusively with the T1. Some of the accounts described are from an engineman's perspective, and you might ask Jerry why he chose 5500 as the cab number - turns out, after the rotary cam poppet valve gear was applied, the 5500 was considered by those who operated her to be the Queen of the T1 fleet.
I mention this only to suggest that lack of posting here by no means indicates a lack of interest, or influence for that matter, in the hobby.

So here's the latest from Accucraft:
T1 - late May
M1a and M1b - still 'in the works'
N&W J - around about the same time as M1a and b
1/32 Allegheny - date unspecified
SP M-6 2-6-0 #1727 and 1744 - next after T1
Cliff promises more surprises to come so stay tuned....


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

I spoke to Pete Comley last weekend and he told me that they expect the T1s to ship from China in May with arrival here on the west coast sometime in June. He also told me that the valve gear will be slip eccentric as they couldn't fit authentic gear inside the frames......

In the meantime, I couldn't leave the Loewy Pennsy Pullmans on the shelf any longer - they needed an outing....



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhZVhnwidzo

(BTW - if anyone can explain how to embed youtube int he post, I'd be grateful - the technique of using the embed code seems to have stopped working.....)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Zephyra

You can find video embed instructions in the FAQ.

MLS menu-bar >> Resources menu >> FAQ >> Q10. How do I include video clips within my replies?[/b]


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

While at the ECLSTS in York, PA this past Friday, I received two estimates from Accucraft as to the delivery schedule for the T1. At the show, the delivery schedule was a clear 120 days, but when Cliff returned my earlier call, he stated that they should be in late May or early June.


Again these estimates, and they are estimates as they will be on a slow boat FROM China, are good news as those of us who have them ordered as we should be able to run them this summer. In particular I'm hoping to run mine and a rake of new Loewy coaches at the Pennsylvania Live Steamers club during the annual Labor Day steamup.


As for slip eccentrics, I'm glad they decided to go that route. The mechanics are less complex and together with the work on the boiler by Dick Abbott, I'm hoping it will be a good runner.


Regards,


Will


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Till the T-1 Gets here check this out there are 3 parts to this one 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70KJsjIaDVU&feature=related


----------

